# Evade helmet availability?



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

What's going on with Evade "aero" helmet availability?

Ordered in early Dec 2013 from a Specialized LBS to take advantage of a club discount program -- still waiting for delivery and no definite delivery date :-(

The only shops that seem to have inventory in my region, are the Specialized "Concept" stores.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I just checked on this for a customer of mine. IIRC it's April for availability. The first run sold out faster than anticipated. 

I have been waiting on them since December, when we sold our last one. So unless a store actually has them in stock, your not getting one any time soon.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I know the concept store in Texas, Sugar Cycles in the Houston area has a couple if I recall.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Had em and continue to have em in Chicago despite the B2B site never showing inventory. Unfortunately I'm not sure they can be sold over state lines but if you want me to check send me a PM and I'll put you in touch with my contact.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

carbonLORD said:


> Had em and continue to have em in Chicago despite the B2B site never showing inventory. Unfortunately I'm not sure they can be sold over state lines but if you want me to check send me a PM and I'll put you in touch with my contact.


Thanks for the offer, but not necessary.

I get a huge discount from the LBS that is sponsoring my bike club, unfortunately there's no inventory, or definite delivery! 

Or I could pay full $250 MSRP at a nearby "Concept" store that has inventory, but I can't bring myself to pay that much.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Gotcha. Wish I could offer better news but it says late April (and it's been pushed back 4 times by my count). I was lucky enough to get one when I was in Chicago last Dec. No one has them over here in Amsterdam either.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I lucked out at my LBS.. which was having a sale at the sometime.. they where 200 bucks for 1 day only… the next 230.. I got in at 200 for the special order and got the first shipment. Have not seen one in stock since.


----------



## smokie496 (Aug 24, 2011)

If anyone looking for one happens to be in or around Bend, OR, my lbs has quite a few in-stock.


----------

